# Trivia 9/5



## luckytrim (Sep 5, 2018)

trivia 9/5
DID YOU KNOW...
Ice cream was first invented in seventh-century China, where  King Tang of
Shang had a group of "ice men" create a cold dessert made from  buffalo milk,
flour, and camphor.
Marco Polo may have brought ice cream back from  China

1. Lonicera is the botanical name for which sweet smelling  plant?
  a. - Rose
  b. - Sweet-pea
  c. - Honeysuckle
  d. - Gardenia
2. What was The Black Dahlia's real name?
3. Who wrote the Eric Clapton hit "I Shot The  Sheriff"?
4. "Pterosaur" translates to what ?
  a. - Flying Lizard
  b. - Winged Lizard
  c. - Dragon Lizard
  d. - Avian Lizard
5. With its reintroduction to Yellowstone National Park in the  United 
States, which majestic nocturnal chorister once more serenades  the western 
forests?
6. To which of the Fifty must I travel to visit the Campus of  Rice 
University ?
  a. - Louisiana
  b. - Wisconsin
  c. - Arkansas
  d. - Texas
7. In 1752, what arrived in America aboard the Hibernia  ?
  a. - The Statue of Liberty
  b. - The Liberty Bell
  c. - The first Irish Immigrants
  d. - The first Italian Immigrants
8. What is the antiparticle of an electron?
  a. - neutrino
  b. - quark
  c. - positron
  d. - tachyon

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In 1981, a dog ran for Mayor against two human opponents, and  won.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. Elizabeth Short
3. Bob Marley
4. - b
5. Wolves
6. - d
7. - b
8. - c

TRUTH !!
Bosco Ramos was a dog elected honorary mayor of the  unincorporated community
of Sunol, California, United States.  He was a black Labrador  retriever and
Rottweiler mix, usually known simply as "Bosco". Bosco  defeated two humans
to win the honorary mayoral election in 1981, and served until  his death in
1994.
His campaign slogan, "A bone in every dish, a cat up every  tree, and a fire
hydrant on every corner."


----------

